# Next Summer Outing



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi, guys/gals and bowson (bowdad's little boy)

I am excited about getting back together soon and I hope I can get to one of the bird hunts but I want to talk about a site-wide event again.

If we want to involve the vast majority of our members, we will have to give them a goal. This is not a volunteering message, so don't get big ideas. It is, however a mind shaking message. I liked the facility at Durand real well, and as soon as they start planning their 2001 callendar, we could put in for a day. As long as I know far enough in advance, I can plan for any date, and I think most of us are that way. Some, though, do have time periods where they know in advance that its bad to have extra things happen. If you fall into that category, you should start sending info to the outing forum to that effect. This way, whomever takes on the responsibility for the next one will have the "can't do" dates all figured out for him. The only reason I say all this now, is so that we can really get the word out early for next summers "BIG BASH" . (sorry, writers license you know)

Web, this is going to you first so you can approve or not, and if so, post where it will do the most good.


Al



------------------
Sarge


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Hey Sarge  I think this calls for the first quarterly meeting of the Michigan Sportsmans Outing Planning Committee. It would be nice to meet at a mutually convenient place to make some plans and have some fun. I think you mentioned earlier on another post about having a Deer Tales gathering. This sounds great to me and could serve as the first step to planning next summers outing. We could meet at a restaurant for dinner or better yet at the Durand club (if they will have us) for food and fun!!! Good Lord willing, I can bring some venison chili, smoked salmon, and roast grouse. Getting hungry just thinking about it!!! Anyway, any excuse to get together with a great bunch of folks like you all is a-ok in my book. Pass the word and let me know.

BowDad 


------------------
"We shall never achieve harmony with land, any more than we shall achieve absolute justice or liberty for people. In these higher aspirations the important thing is not to achieve, but to strive." Aldo Leopold 1887-1948


----------



## Moe (Jun 14, 2000)

i think a 2 day event would be great!!! by the summer i SHOULD have my driver's license so i would probably be able to make it since i don't have to rely on someone taking me. where exactly is Durand??? i think it should be somewhere in the middle of the state so that maybe more people from all around the state would be able to come. just a suggestion.
Moe


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

> Originally posted by Moe:
> *where exactly is Durand???*


Durand is just south of I 69 at exit 118. Between Lansing and Flint.


[This message has been edited by Bob S (edited 09-11-2000).]


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Sounds like fun just planning it. Lets have an evening at a restaurant, maybe near Trout since he drove so far this summer. Lets do it between gun season and Christmas, on a Friday night. That way, anyone who wants to go, but doesn't want to drive home late, can take a hotel room and go home at his leasur on Saturday. Ruth and I really would not like to take time off Church for a meeting, so going far on a Saturday would have to be pretty early, or we'd have to drive home late. Either way, distances on Saturday are hard on us for Sunday. I'm not closed to other recommendations though.

------------------
Sarge


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sign us up!! Jen and I are always looking for a good reason to get away for the weekend, distance is not a concern. Dinner and stories sounds good to me. Lets pick a date in December and start this thing rollin!!

------------------
Live to hunt, hunt to live!!
Take your kids hunting so you 
dont have to hunt for them!


----------



## BowHunt10 (Aug 30, 2000)

Where and WHEN????


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Trout, and Hunter, you drove the farthes last summer, so why don't you suggest some place to meet in december. As I said I'd like to find a place with a real nice restrant and nice rooms. go for a late dinner Friday, and stay up as long as we want and stay over. Go home on saturday. Second choice would be a real early brunch on Saturday and then back home the same day. (for Ruth and I that is)Some could still come on friday night and just have the meeting over a meal on Saturday. Or any combination of the above. I'm not pickey just throwing out thoughts.

------------------
Sarge


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I will do some thinking and see what I can some up with if no one else has any suggestions. heading to the East side of the state would mean that we would be able to go to Jens moms for the day so that side would be cool with us. Also, it would put us closer to Cabelas  I will see what I can figure out.

------------------
Live to hunt, hunt to live!!
Take your kids hunting so you 
dont have to hunt for them!


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

OHHHH. I like the sound of Cabela's. We could make this a planning and a shopping expedition. Dundee would be a long way for anyone from the north to make it. Whatever works out for the most is ok with me. I will try to get my better half to come along this time.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

That would be cool Stalker, bringing the better half  I would really like an excuse to head over that way in order to make a trip to Cabels. Anyone have any idea of where we could meet over that way?


------------------
Live to hunt, hunt to live!!
Take your kids hunting so you 
dont have to hunt for them!


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

> Originally posted by Sarge:
> *go for a late dinner Friday, and stay up as long as we want and stay over. Go home on saturday.
> *


How about a Saturday dinner and stay over until Sunday morning? Some of us work Saturday.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Ruth and I can't do a sunday, we are already committed for all sunday mornings, but we could do the saturday stuff and come home Sat nite.

------------------
Sarge


----------

